
The Blanck Keyboard - ar7hur
https://medium.com/@friggeri/the-blanck-keyboard-24afe12e81a#.7lirxyrhy
======
pvdebbe
Really nice work. I never quite adjusted to these metal plate mounted
keyboards (PCB mounted are much more pleasant) and I wonder if wood do the
trick.

